# How long does the "detox" last?



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

:gsdhead:I just started feeding raw on Sunday 2/23/14. What lead me to this diet was skin and smell issues. I have done lots of research and want to thank everyone because this site has been VERY helpful in helping make my mind up to switch and helped me with HOW to feed raw effectively and properly. For the past 6+ months I've been dealing with different types of infections of my girls skin which all started when we moved from KY to FL so I'm thinking it's related since that's when we noticed the problem and didn't have the problem before but that's besides the fact I've done everything under the sun within my power to help her like switching foods, grain free, holistic, different shampoos, ACV rinse, supplements very frequent bathing all very trying and stressful all the while my boyfriend keeps telling me I'm not a vet take her to a vet. I love research and have done a lot and just knew they would want to put her on an antibiotic for infection and probably steroids but I had gotten rid of the infection for the time being when I took her. Finally after completely stressing myself out I took her to the vet and I'm told she has allergies the thing no dog mom wants to hear cause in my research I've found there's no cure just maybe to "control" them. Vet tells me to put her on Zyrtec and hope it works but when you have a 30% chance it will work I'm not very optimistic considering nothing else has worked, mind you I have helped her a lot but she still itches and has sores and black elephant skin and missing patches of fur so haven't helped enough. So surprise Zyrtec doesn't help I just decide I'm doing whatever it takes and do more research especially on here. So far in 4 days we have decreased poop size A LOT and never any runny poops (yet) hope it stays that way but she's never been sensitive to changing foods at all before either. She's shedding a lot more which I knew was probably going to happen, and she's already getting rid of her dark tough skin in one spot right above her tail where she's missing a patch of fur when brushing I saw flaky skin and sure enough she has fresh pink/fleshy skin color where yesterday it was dark elephant skin. I'm really looking forward to more improvements because I know she's uncomfortable and she can't go anymore than 1 week without a bath at the most cause the itching gets so much worse and she stinks so much worse as the week goes on by the weekend it's a must that she gets a bath for her and our sake and she hates to go in the bathroom or see me get the hose lol poor thing she looks so pathetic when she knows it's bath time but she feels better to afterwards. She's also got some new spots recently on either side of her tail that are like open oozing gooy sticky stinky sores that only get bigger and are oozing and stinking more and I'm really hoping those heal up real soon :fingerscrossed: cause right now that's her main source of her itching. Very glad to see some improvements already in such a short time and look forward to more improvements soon! I was just curious as to others experiences of how long the "detox" lasts like the increased shedding and itching lasts? It's all worth it just looking for a little encouragement and personal experiences from others like I said I love research and learning new things and feedback from others qualifies! Sorry for the lengthy story I've never been one for a short story. Thanks for all the feedback ahead of time.:help:


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

I just wanted to attach some pics that show some of Kira's problem areas. It's really hard to see the gooy sticky oozing sore which is the first 3 pics, but you can see the hair all stuck together I feel so bad for her!!


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

These are the good pics of the spot healing already you can see the flakes around the spot in the hair and actually see some of the old dark skin still there that hasn't flaked off yet, but most importantly the new fresh fleshy/pink skin is there and looking good compared to that old rough dark skin! :happyboogie:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

go find out if this is malassezia Yeast Dermatitis in Dogs | Malassezia Dermatitis | VCA Animal Hospitals

get on to a good grain free , or raw food , diet . 

Shampoo with an anti fungal shampoo -- Selsun Blue fortified is one.
Vetericyn applications are anti fungal.

Help the overall immune system by using digestive enzymes , to break down the food , and probiotics to restore or establish a beneficial gut flora , crowding out pathogenic bacteria and yeast , so that there is a proper balance.

Add MSM , which is an organic sulfur to the diet . Adding olive leaf powder to the diet is anti fungal.

Add essential fatty acids to the diet .

Vetericyn applied to remaining sore skin will help heal and encourage tissue growth.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> go find out if this is malassezia Yeast Dermatitis in Dogs | Malassezia Dermatitis | VCA Animal Hospitals
> 
> get on to a good grain free , or raw food , diet .
> 
> ...





I just started her on RAW diet 4 days ago!! I use Selsun Blue along with her moisturizing shampoo after she gets a multi vitamin with enzymes and probiotics in it and yogurt and I have a similar skin treatment and tried many different grain free and holistic kibble foods. Thanks for the input but all that has been done already! I have exhausted all options that I came across in my research so that's y I am now trying the RAW diet that I just started on her. I wanted some input as to how long people have experienced the detox stage when they switched their fur babies to the RAW diet??


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Also she's on virgin unrefined coconut oil and I also want to make clear I don't expect to see immediate results but glad to already be seeing some!! I know it will all take time just wanted others experiences that's all.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't dilute " I use Selsun Blue along with her moisturizing shampoo 

add MSM


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Also I have used medicated shampoos for yeast and an apple cider vinegar rinse which kills yeast. Wash with the shampoo then put ACV mixture on and let it dry helpes but never cured yhe problem!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Carmspack I don't dilute sorry I wasn't clear I wash with selsun blue rinse then wash again with the anti itch moisturizing shampoo that has natural oils in it its all natural, per my vets recommendation. I just wasn't using the selsun blue before, my vet told me to add that. So I wash her twice at one time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Her multiple vitamin has glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate in it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you could be washing her too much -- and MSM is not included -- your multi vitamin may not be that good


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a good one of course it's not going to have everything but I will do some research if its necessary to add that thanks for that in put. I've thought that too but its not just dry skin she's having discoloration and big sores and the vet told me to keep it up. I'm gonna really just wait out the raw diet give her time to detox and heal from the inside out! I'm very hopeful esp since I'm already seeing results.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone like to weigh in on your RAW feeding experience?? Like the detox period how long it lasted for you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"It's a good one of course it's not going to have everything but I will do some research if its necessary to add that thanks for that in put"

so how is it a good one?


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am so sorry you are going through all this. 

But I can tell you through my experience it is treatable.

My Dante was far worse than your baby and RAW has utterly cured him.

We started RAW around/about october of 2012. Dante started showing real signs of improvement in December. By February 2013 he had started regrowing all new fur and his skin was returning to the healthy pink it should be.

Here is my original post: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/191277-help-us-please-skin-yeast.html


And here is my testimony/update post: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/221754-raw-barf-update-testimonial.html

Here is another members Post about their baby suffering too, the advice given and a sign of some improvement with their transition to RAW as well. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/384578-severe-itchiness-baffles-vet.html

If you have more questions, please don't hesitate to ask any of us.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

sembry said:


> Carmspack I don't dilute sorry I wasn't clear I wash with selsun blue rinse then *wash again with the anti itch moisturizing shampoo that has natural oils in it its all natural, per my vets recommendation.* I just wasn't using the selsun blue before, my vet told me to add that. So I wash her twice at one time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Sembry,
Make sure that the vets shampoo recommendation doesn't have "oatmeal" in it b/c that is a grain and can contribute to the skin problem.

_"It's a good one of course it's not going to have everything but I will do some research"_ Yes, good thing to do research on the ingredients. Some vitamins and digestive enzymes contain "animal digest" - which can include intestines, as well as the contents of those intestines, such as stool, bile, parasites. This ingredient is determined by the FDA to possibly contain euthanized companion animals.

All dogs detox times are different. In my past dogs, one took a couple of weeks but the other one's lasted much longer b/c she was in such bad shape. Even though my current dogs have been on raw food since they were 3 weeks old, I use an herbal product to detox them regularly. Our female detoxes thru her skin and stinks to high heaven for a week or two!


Below is a product you may want to consider in the future. It has helped mine and several others I know. My husband and I even take it! 

*SeaVive Information: *
*(SeaVive is a combination of SeaCURE, Colostrum, Beta Glucan, and Vitamin C)*
IMMUNE SYSTEM MISSION: Prevent disease and infection
 “Mucous membranes that line body cavities open to the environment, such as those found in the nose and gut, house antibodies called immunoglobulins that ensnare pathogens and potential antigens encountered in daily life. Thus, mucous membranes function as the first step in the mission of the immune system to prevent disease and infection.
Toxic invaders that sneak by the mucosal barrier are met by white blood cells called macrophages, which by a process called phagocytosis literally digest and destroy invaders in the blood. Thus, macrophages become the body's inside line of defense responsible for seeking and indiscriminately destroying viruses, parasites, fungi, and bacteria.
Two new supplements aid and assist these defenses against disease and infection. They are *Colostrum*, which supplies critical immunoglobulins to block invaders at the level of the mucosal barrier, and *Beta glucan*, which stimulates the action of the macrophages to phagocytize invaders in the blood stream. A third supplement *Seacure*® aids the immune system indirectly by correcting pathogenic bowel permeability to prevent hazards from passing through the gut membrane to infect internal organs. Finally, *Vitamin C* is well recognized for its immune-supportive properties. All four of these components are combined to produce the one-of-a-kind immune-booster ... *SeaVive*®. About SeaVive”

“SeaVire® is a 100% natural, pre-digested fish protein concentrate combined with Colostrum 80/40 which is critical for good immune function. This combination is the only product on the market like it in the world. It is now available in the nutraceutical industry today. SeaVive® naturally contains a total of 18 amino acids including the 11 essential amino acids. Essential amino acids are amino acids that cannot be synthesized by the dog/cat's body and must be supplied to the body in their daily diet. But when a system is compromised due to disease or a debilitating condition SeaVive is the ideal supplement because of the benefits of a quickly absorbed and fully assimilated protein source- one of which is fast repair and recovery from illness, surgery, and wound healing.”

“Because SeaVive® is already pre-digested it is 100% usable by the body, and it does not require effort on the part of the dog's digestive system to process the protein. This makes it readily available for nourishment, boosting immune function and accelerated healing. This product is perfect for fading puppy syndrome, the systemic yeast removal detoxification process, dog's whose systems are depleted from IBD, IBS, Coccidia and Giardia. It is a terrific supplement *for dog's with allergies* due to its immune boosting properties and an answer to nourishment for the stages of early renal failure because it's a protein the body does not have to process, so it is usable and not hard on the compromised kidneys.”

“During the manufacturing process of SeaVive they employ a proprietary technology that permits them to, naturally, breakdown the fresh raw material, Pacific Whiting (a member of the Cod family) making SeaVive
almost 100% absorbable and assimilated by the body.”

“Due to this technological process, the body does not have to further digest SeaVive® which makes it very easy on the body, permitting the naturally occurring minerals, nutrients, amino acids and peptides of the fish to be utilized immediately assisting the body with the natural healing process.”
*
Some Examples of Use: *
*Detoxification During Yeast Removal*
*Boosting Immune Function*
*Allergies*
*IBD and IBS*
*Digestive Issues*
*Malabsorption Issues*
*Giardia*
*Coccidia*
*Parasites*
*Malnutrition*
*Rescue & Repair*
*Lactating Bitches*
*Fading Puppy Syndrome*
*Wound Healing - Topically*
*Repair After Surgery*
*Wound Healing - Internally*
*HOD (when off feed)*
*Nourishment Post Surgery*
*Renal Failure*

It can purchased here: About SeaVive Or here: SeaVive 90 Capsules by Proper Nutrition 
or here: SeaVive 90 Capsules by Proper Nutrition 

You just open the capsules and sprinkle on to the food.
The number of capsules used needs to be adjusted per dog.

Hope your Fur Baby gets healthy soon!
Moms


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Carmspack it has a lot of good ingredients I did a lot of research to getting a good one for skin and coat and just overall nutritional. That's simply my opinion it has helped her tremendously just didn't completely "cure" her. Might I add I'm not using the supplement as of now anyway so that she can totally detox all I'm adding besides just raw meat is coconut oil and its virgin unrefined!! 

Nyx 
thank you much for the positive encouragement I have read your story before and it is part of what helped me decide to make the switch cause I've tried Everything else I could think of through lots of long nights doing research to get new ideas. I am definitely much more hopeful knowing it helped others that were much worse than my baby!

Momto2GSDs
The ok ne shampoo I'm using is just selsun blue that I got in the human section at the store and the other from my local feed store which is EQyss Micro Tech you can get it on Amazon just wait get me to get locally. I don't think its oatmeal based cause I've read the ingredients and no where does it say anything about oatmeal just shows natural extracts. I could be wrong but it does help for a couple after her bath but then she's right back to itching in a couple days snd let me tell you she's stinks to high heaven now so as long as she just detoxes and gets it all out and eventually quits stinking Ill be so greatful, but most importantly I want her to quit scratching till she's got open sores on herself! I will definitely look into the SeaVine sounds like a great prouduct! Esp if you and your husband both use it I would consider it for my human family cause we all have allergies and use raw local honey but when its the season we still have a lot more allergy attacks.

Appreciate all the advice and encouragement its always helpful when venturing out and trying something new to me anyway!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I've heard the detox can last a few weeks to a few months; Ralphie's lasted several months. Some of the minor issues (skin lesions on his groin area) cleared up within a week, dry dull coat became shiny within 2 weeks. He had goopy eyes for months, though, and the yeast infection in his ear also lasted months even with using apple cider vinegar to clean and a coconut oil supplement. Just be patient.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just started raw with my girl too. Lots of shedding the first week! Poops have been great. Coat is looking nice. STill some itching going on but I think it is lessening. Her breath is gross though.....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Your dog's body is healing itself. The length of time it takes to heal is directly related to how bad off her body was to begin with.

This was Sadie, an ancient Husky I adopted years ago. I switched her to raw the day I brought her home. It took just three months for the changes you see:


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks all very encouraging to hear the positive responses and I'm trying to be patient but who doesn't want results immediately?? Lol  I just wondered about personal experiences I just want my girl to feel better! I think we've come along way since I started my battle with "her body" so hopefully we just have a short period of time for her cause I've tried so much it's crazy and I know you all understand cause you probably did the same I'm just hoping this really helps her problems and nothing else had worked so I'm trying to be optimistic but its hard which is probably y I'm so impatiently waiting! I never had her allergy tested can't afford right now and from what I've read this can help with "allergies". Plus the vet like I said never tested just looked at her and heard the symptoms and said allergies. I'm not sure I trust 100% its allergies so banking on the fact that its just her body needed the raw diet!!! :fingerscrossed:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just another thought. Are you putting the coconut directly on the affected areas as well as feeding it? It can help that way as well. Like Laurie said, the length of time can very depending on the dog, but I think 3 months is a time frame to see a change.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Dawnandjr I just started putting it on her skin last night I try and keep her from licking it for as long as possible. She can't reach and lick a couple spots but one she can so I'm hoping it will help inside and out! Thanks for the input. I never thought of that till I read it on another thread.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

First of all - GOOD for You for taking control, researching and asking questions. 

As you mentioned to NYX, you had read their threads and that it was helpful in making decision to go RAW...if you go to gibby's thread that nyx linked - skin issue that BAFFLES vet....nyx gets into greater detail of the healing crisis their dog went thru...all positive of course.

Awesome that your girl is already showing signs of healing, and *if* not the extreme like Nyx or Gibby, then you could be looking at a couple three months, maybe more, maybe less.

I wouldn't bath too often, if she isn't suffering from extreme hair loss and elephant skin. Brushing her out everyday would be better and that is said to stimulate the lymphatic system which moves toxins along for elimination.

How about a link to product's' you are using.

and Highly recommend the SeaVive...there is a link about SeaCure (in seavive along with bovine colostrum) in Gibby's thread...way far in though...or google "Securing Seacure" - you will get a Whole Dog Journal pay subscription, but somebody scanned the article in PDF, so look for that


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I really hope(and I do believe in my heart) that the change to RAW will be a miracle for you an your baby.

I wont say it is a 'treatment' as it is a lifestyle change but it can't hurt your baby in any way. Only help. By knowing exactly what your are putting in; no fillers, nor preservatives, no silly fruits or veggies they would never naturally eat. 

Oh yeah, the licking and gnawing on the red itchy/gray skin area's:

I used Bag Balm on these area's along with the Coconut Oil. Dante(my boy) would lick the CO off so I lathered him in Bag Balm and it was thick enough and stuck so well that it gave a barrier between his tongue and his skin. 
At the worst of his ordeal we rubbed Co in, let it soak and then lathered on the Bag Balm and wrapped him up in a cotton tee shirt. I also had to buy a Victorian type collar to keep him from itching himself raw. 

I know Carmen does not like the Bag Balm and offered another supplement to use. 

And I tried the Vet-pet-balm stuff that they offer for sale at Pet co/smart and wal-mart; but it was not thick enough nor did it last that long in my experience. I have not tried anything else. 

I know being patient after all the treatments you have tried is really hard. I know you are worried he will have a set-back after some small improvement. I totally understand as I experienced it repeatedly with my boy. And I know you are worried about 'what next' if this doesn't work.

Breathe. Be persistent with the diet. And have a little faith. What your trying can't hurt your baby in any way. So doing it wont have long term affects like possible medical treatments that are repeated over and over. And just remember that everything that was put in your Dog has to come out. Each dog is different and metabolize things differently and that could mean a quicker or a longer reverse process. 

Just be observant of any changes and note them.. If you feel your baby is growing worse in any way consult your vet. If you see small improvements also make a note, cause you may forget how bad things really were as they slowly heal. I absolutely regret not taking photo's of Dante through the ordeal. To see him now you'd never think he was so sick.

Congratulations on making the change and questions are never bad!


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

First and foremost I want to update everyone that those sticky oozing spots on either side of Kira's tail are not oozing anymore!!!!! The hair is all hard and crusty from the dried up oozyness but the spots seem to be healing quite quickly just last night I put coconut oil on it topically and this is day 5 of raw feeding. :happyboogie:
I am feeding chicken quarters and am adding hardboiled eggs and half can of tuna and Corn Silk for her "leaky bladder".


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Don't bother boiling the eggs - just crack them open on top of the leg quarters.

Also - ditch the tuna, it's high in mercury. Jack or Chub Mackerel is a good choice for canned fish (but raw fish is better).


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

First and foremost I want to update everyone that those sticky oozing spots on either side of Kira's tail are not oozing anymore!!!!! The hair is all hard and crusty from the dried up oozyness but the spots seem to be healing quite quickly just last night I put coconut oil on it topically and this is day 5 of raw feeding. :happyboogie:
I am feeding chicken quarters and am adding hardboiled eggs every other day and half can of tuna every day and Corn Silk for her "leaky bladder". Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Nature's Way Corn Silk -- 100 Capsules I'm adding virgin unrefined coconut oil Amazon.com: Nutiva Organic Coconut Oil, Extra Virgin 29 oz: Grocery & Gourmet Food I was giving her the Vibrant Pets Supplement Vibrant Pets ® Supplement - Official website but I have since stopped just so she could detox and only consume the necessary items.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks I will definitely get some SeaVine I want to try it for my human family as well as my fur baby Kira!:toasting:


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Don't bother boiling the eggs - just crack them open on top of the leg quarters.
> 
> Also - ditch the tuna, it's high in mercury. Jack or Chub Mackerel is a good choice for canned fish (but raw fish is better).



I read that there's an enzyme in uncooked eggs that prevents the body from absorbing vitamin b?? I hard boil eggs for myself anyway as a healthy snack so I just throw a few extra in there to add to her food. It works out either way for me. From my research I gathered that it doesn't really matter either way just that the raw egg blocks the vitamin b from being absorbed.?? 
Also I add the shell, read that it just adds more calcium?


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I am so happy that there has been a substantial improvement so far. :happyboogie:

That is REALLY wonderful .:wild:

I second the raw eggs. You can even feed them the shells but my boy did not like them. My female does like the shells too.

I hope we continue to hear about all the improvements over time.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Giving a dog a whole egg for the first time is a riot. *Sniff sniff* Crack. HOOVER.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Nyx thanks I was SUPER excited to feel the hard crusty sore and fur rather than the sticky oozy sore when I was applying the coconut oil tonight!! she doesn't seem to be itching or licking as much either but just the little things that matter! :doggieplayball:


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Now don't panic when she sheds all that 'old' fur. She may appear thin haired but it will all grow back and super soft. 

Dante looked like a shaved rat. I was scared to death his oozy area's would not grow new hair. But they did!

And that crust might take a little bit to flake off. Almost like dandruff. It is the old skin shedding as well. Just keep working in the Co and brushing her.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

We had a round of thin rough looking hair and when I added the vibrant pets supplement, which I added the link earlier so I'm no stranger to rough bad looking skin and fyr, it straightened her hair out made it thick and soft and deeper colors but still she has increased shedding which I expected cause of other threads. I quit the supplement will add back later after making sure its ok for RAW diet without any side effects. She's already flaking old dark elephant skin on her rear right above her tail!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, sembry, that is amazing!!!! I hope it continues! I love hearing these stories it just reaffirms my feelings that feeding raw is just the absolute best way to go!

Woohoo!! Go pup-pup, go!!


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Blackshep its the stories that made my decision to switch otherwise I probably never would have thought it would make that much of a difference!! I'm very impressed with her teeth too the little bit of tarter she did have its almost gone already from the chewing of the bones! I'm ecstatic with her improvements already and look forward to more! Now will recommend to everyone I come across friends family and strangers just needing help and advice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Quick update Kira's skin is healing less dark more pink/flesh color, her oozing leaky spots are dry and crusty now, she eats like and ole pro first time I swear it took her 30+ min to eat one chicken leg quarter tonight she ate her whole meal in less than 5 min. Her teeth are getting the little bit of tarter scraped off by chewing the bones, her smell is almost nonexistent. She hasn't had a bath in a week normally she would get a bath tomorrow but she doesn't need one. I will bath her in another week just to wash off the dirty fur and flaky skin! I'm ready for the new hair to come in abs the shedding to diminish cause I've been dealing with excessive shedding due to excessive scratching but its alk worth it for her to het better. I hope many can learn from this as well as all the other helpful posts about this healing diet. Its so simple just try cause it can giv e you so much stress relief and its not hsrd or anymore expensive than a high end expensive "kibble". I was worried about that when I started just find the sales or a co-op in you area or a butcher willing to sell scraps and such to you. Ive looked and had no luck with scraps from a butcher but I haven't give up either! I think most are afraid they might get in trouble cause I lived in a very populated area probably have more luck in a smaller area. I'm still looking though cause toy can't give up, at least for me gotta find the best deals!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

sembry said:


> I read that there's an enzyme in uncooked eggs that prevents the body from absorbing vitamin b??


There is something in raw egg WHITES that can prevent the body from absorbing Biotin. BUT, the raw egg YOLK has TONS of Biotin so feeding a WHOLE raw egg is completely safe.



> Also I add the shell, read that it just adds more calcium?


Unless you grind the shell the dogs body is mostly likely going to pass the shell through without getting any calcium from it.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks lauri & the gang! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Just a quick update Kira isn't stinking even half as bad as she was or itching as bad a she was and her oozing spots are completely dry and scabed up. Normally she would have gotten a bath this weekend but I'm trying not to bath her too much so next weekend to clean off some od the toxins!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Also she's eating like an ole pro now first time took her at least 30 min to eat her whole meal and now less than 5 min! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

:-D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

That is so wonderful to hear. I am so happy things are going well for you!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yay!!


----------

